# Bassleri appreciation thread



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I've seen lots of other frog appreciation threads, but none for Bassleri. Post 'em if you got 'em!








SOUTHERN ORANGE BASSLERI JUVIE


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't have any, but they look nice. How do they act (bold, terrestrial. call, etc.)? This site doesn't have a care guide.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Mellow, I appreciate your Bassleri . Real Beaut.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Posted this a few months ago but here ya go...










Scott


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Amazing pic Scott! I think I commented on it the first time you posted it but that really is a nice shot! Cool thread!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

These little guys are neat,but for some reason I just can't get into em too much. I do like the chrome blues...oh who am I kidding I like em


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Scott, that is an amazing pic...I can't believe I missed it before.

Now to just crop out that frog cigar


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Not sure if I've posted these before, BUT:

This guy is the boldest of three, maybe it's because he only has one eye and can't see me coming!

















They are probably my favorite frogs.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Did he morph with only one eye? Great pics by the way everyone. Maybe I can acquire some of these beautiful frogs one day.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hayden said:


> Did he morph with only one eye? Great pics by the way everyone. Maybe I can acquire some of these beautiful frogs one day.


I believe he lost it as a tadpole.

And yes, you should! They are great frogs.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I love Bassleri, someday i'll have some of my own


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Some more, but poor quality taken thru glass...

Chrome Bassleri


















Yellow Bassleri

















Scott


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

A few of the 'black' morph...

Bill


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been thinking of getting some. Are they easy or hard to care for and do you know any good care sheets on them?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

A care sheet is currently under development in the 'Care Sheet Creation' forum...

Overall easy to keep though they prefer cooler temps like other Epips...

A small amount of info here http://www.midwestdartfrogs.net/Bassleri.php

Bill


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I think the bassleri are under appreciated, which was the reason for the thread. Hope fully it sheds some light on these somewhat bold, diverse and colorful frogs. Great pictures everyone. I'll try to get more, they can be pretty fast!


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the insight. I'm only keeping a azureus pair right now so if I were to get them would a person such as me with only that much experience be able to properly care for them?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

dendrobateobsessd said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'm only keeping a azureus pair right now so if I were to get them would a person such as me with only that much experience be able to properly care for them?


I would say yes. Bassleri just like it a little more on the cool side, as Bill said. Their breeding may also be a little more difficult, but I have little to no experience with that... yet. A large, heavily planted tank is better too.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I have some time, so I'll play too [which takes forever with my slow internet at home]

Blk INIBICO bassleri males

























Yellow 

















They havent bred in quite some time. Not exactly sure why. Temps? Food source/nutrition? 

I have the Yellows as 4.2 and they do need separating. The Blk as 3.1. A group of 3 chrome, sexes unknown. They are very shy comparatively.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Old pic but here ya go...










Is anyone having some breeding success with these? especially the blacks? I still have the lone male who needs a girlfriend, but the few times more were available i was broke. 

Im considering selling since im strapped for cash while i wait for new job to start, so if anyone currently working with the blacks is interested you might PM me, i havent decided for sure...but i may have to. I hate to let him go, but i dont wanna hold on to it if i cant pair it up, rather it go to someone who needed it for breeding.

But if anyone has a known female might let me know, since that would be my first purchase when i do have cash


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

It is going to be my next frog! LOL I just love them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great thread, very nice looking frogs guys!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Finally got some more descent pics of my little guys. Bringing this thread back to life!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs Brian


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

What morph and where did you get those guys from?


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

i love them too and had a nice bunch but their call was so loud at 5 am and 8 pm that my roomates werent digging it to much. i could hear it from my third floor room and they where on the first. i would say these frogs have the loudest call i have ever heard from a pdf


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

ggazonas said:


> What morph and where did you get those guys from?


Mine are the southern orange morph. A friend of mine breeds them. I hope to get some of the other morphs one day when space allows it. I really like the black and yellow INIBICO morphs. Did anybody get any of the red morphs Sean Stewart has on his website?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice frogs Brian!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

This thread is just getting me even more excited for July. I'm getting a pair of chrome greens from Understory shipment after May 11th.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Julio and Anoleo2!
Smack, make sure to post pics!


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

You are so lucky! Chrome greens are my fav dart frogs. Oh yeah, SMenigoz, I looked on understory's enterprises and your yellow bassleri look a lot more like the abiseo morph. If I'm wrong correct me please, I'm just wondering.


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, I know I had a typo, where the heck is the edit button?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Smack, make sure to post pics!


Just try to stop him - Smack loves to post his frogs! Not that I'm complaining...

I'm loving the bassleri - very under appreciated, IMO.


----------



## bbookhamer (Jun 25, 2008)

just got 4 chrome and 4 abiseo from mark about a month age and expecting 4 red-headed from sean in the next week or so. I will try to post some pics


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

Stop making me so jealous!


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Can't believe I missed this thread. Found this guy hopping around the viv 2 days ago (sorry for the quality - I was in a hurry to get a pic before he disappeared into the leaf litter):












Another little guy:











And another not-great shot - male guarding eggs:


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

I've decided that I'm probably not going to get bassleri anytime soon. But just as a random afterthought, how much are they typically sold for?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

dendrobateobsessd said:


> I've decided that I'm probably not going to get bassleri anytime soon. But just as a random afterthought, how much are they typically sold for?


Well thats a good question. Depending on the species depends on the cost. The black 
INIBICO go from 60-100 a piece with an average price of 75, all the other morphs can range from 125 for the orange and yellows to 200+ for the abiseo and red headed and over 300 for the chrome. Those are general prices I'm seen as of late. Regardless of color they are all beautiful frogs and very much underappreciated


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope the experience I need to care for them will be obtained within the next year. Also, are the abiseo that expensive? I thought they were in the same price range as the standard yellows.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

You might be right, the abiseos may be in the 100 dollar range.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

bbookhamer said:


> just got 4 chrome and 4 abiseo from mark about a month age and expecting 4 red-headed from sean in the next week or so. I will try to post some pics


Any one out thier know what the heck a red head is??? Thier a pic any where?? I cant find one..i would assume it looks like an orange just more red but yea never now with this guys
Brian


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Brian Ferriera said:


> Any one out thier know what the heck a red head is??? Thier a pic any where?? I cant find one..i would assume it looks like an orange just more red but yea never now with this guys
> Brian


Dutch Rana lists a Bassleri as Rood...is this red in Dutch, I don't know? I would assume since Sean is getting his frogs from Holland it may be it. You can find them on Tropical Experience as a sponser. Looks like the Orange Head from Understory...red may be a marketing term.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

markpulawski said:


> Dutch Rana lists a Bassleri as Rood...is this red in Dutch, I don't know? I would assume since Sean is getting his frogs from Holland it may be it. You can find them on Tropical Experience as a sponser.


Thanks mark..that should have been one of the first places I looked! I always forget about them..
Brian


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Sean Stewart has the Red bass;eri but their isn't a pic on the site.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Mark: red is indeed rood in Dutch.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Who else is succesfully working with bassleri besides bill heath, shawn harrington and mark pepper?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

ggazonas said:


> Who else is succesfully working with bassleri besides bill heath, shawn harrington and mark pepper?


For future reference, I am, but I'm at least a year away from breeding. 

______________
EricG.NH


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Me - I think.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

that is such a sexy frog....


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

ggazonas said:


> Who else is succesfully working with bassleri besides bill heath, shawn harrington and mark pepper?


My male is calling, so it should be anytime now if I'm lucky.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Maybe I should rephrase that. Who else has had bassleri froglets besides mark pepper, bill heath and shawn harrington


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Congratulations John,
Sweet looking, what did you change to prevent the SLS? By any chance did you also feed Nutrarose?
Fraser


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

I didn't change a thing. Either practice makes perfect or the second clutch was produced by a different female (I'm assuming 1 male 2 females, but I've never seen eggs being laid, so it could be 1 dom male, 1 quiet male and 1 female). No Naturose for the tads, just Cyclop-eez, but the adults get supplemented with it.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Maybe I should rephrase that. Who else has had bassleri froglets besides mark pepper, bill heath and shawn harrington


Might want to contact JP (doncoyote) if you are still looking...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Might want to contact JP (doncoyote) if you are still looking...


Thanks but I already got 1 orange bassleri from Eric Malopsey and I am getting 2 more next week from him.

its good to know there are others wrking with these frogs


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Thanks but I already got 1 orange bassleri from Eric Malopsey and I am getting 2 more next week from him.
> 
> its good to know there are others wrking with these frogs


Awesome! Good luck with them.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

ggazonas said:


> Who else is succesfully working with bassleri besides bill heath, shawn harrington and mark pepper?


What's "successfully" mean? I work with the black, chrome, orange headed(reclassified as pepperi) and yellow...only the yellows have been breeding. They lay large clutches(20+) and the parents are fierce at guarding them. I pulled the first clutch and, in my excited rush, pulled the tads into cups before they "aclimated to water"...only 4 were raised to froglets and found a new home. There's another clutch that hatched in the tank and got tads smimming in a water feature; another clutch found when pruning the tank and a third being guarded by the male. I love these guys!
Scott


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

fantastic, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Yup mine (pepperi) breed like crazy with the use of the water feature in their tank, I don't even pull tads anymore.
Charles


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

All of the Allobates and Ameerega will transport the tads to the water, which is a great behavior to watch and it excludes any egg care by the keeper. I'd rather just pull the tads out of the water than do the whole petri dish thing.

When my pepperi started laying they did so on Monstera leaves in the tank, but after the first couple they have used the coco hut. The male guards the eggs inside while the female sits on top of the hut.

My chromes started laying in the hut, I've not found any eggs outside on the plants. The male is fairly bold and sits out in the open all the time, but the female is very shy and dives for cover quickly when she is "discoverd" by outside eyes. I have never heard my male chrome call so I am looking forward to that.

Is it the same call as the pepperi or a bit differant???

Thanks 
Eric


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bump!
I've been looking into these and I'm dying to get some Abiseo!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

It really is good to see so many different morphs being represented in the hobby. At what age did most of your males begin calling? How many of you have full on water features in your viv's and how many just use small cups, dishes or ponds?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

EricM said:


> All of the Allobates and Ameerega will transport the tads to the water, which is a great behavior to watch and it excludes any egg care by the keeper. I'd rather just pull the tads out of the water than do the whole petri dish thing.
> Eric


My experience as well-- I've found that pulling the eggs has resulted in clutch failures, so now I just provide a tupperware container in the tank and allow the parents to transport. The tads "harden" here, and when they get a few weeks old, I pull the container and isolate the tads in individual rearing cups. Seems to work for me, but others may have success pulling eggs...
Scott


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Good info Scott. I pulled my first black bassleri clutch and it molded over (only 3 tads remain) but the most recent clutch was left in the tank and its developing rather well with the male guarding it.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

At what age do these guys typically start breeding? Would 4-6 month old be nearing that age? Or is it more like 1 year? Thanks, .


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I think more in the 14-24 month age like other epips.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there that much of a range? That's almost a year gap. Do vivarium conditions influence this at all? Or is it purely based on the specific frog?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Check these out:

YouTube - Pair of A. bassleri courting

YouTube - Young male A. bassleri trying to call.mpg


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Great vids Stem! I cant wait until I get some calling , let alone breeding behavior from my orange head Pepperi. (It's a bit late to rename the thread Bassleri/Pepperi appreciation!) They have become much more reclusive since I got them. I can always find all 4 just before lights come on but after that good luck finding even 1! Their tank is overgrown, but I want to keep it that way! They all sleep on top of large leaves right out in the open but wake just before lights on and scatter quickly. Someday I hope to work with many different morphs of them. I want to get mine successfully breeding first. Hopefully it won't be more than a few more months. 
Keep the pics (and vids) coming!

(Can anyone tell me if they have the same call as the bassleri recordings online?)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

And froglet coming oow...


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome that you've got breeding from those black bassleri, Ray. 
Just let me know when you've got a spare female.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Might be a while...


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking good!
How old is it? Pretty young I know.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

edwing206 said:


> Looking good!
> How old is it? Pretty young I know.


About 2 weeks oow.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Great job Ray. They look great.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

After patiently waiting for over two years, I can finally join the ranks of successful chrome bassleri breeders! 
During a late afternoon inspection of their XL Exo tank, I noticed a flurry of movement in the Tupperware container holding skanky water. Too much activity to be fruitflies, could it be tads?... Pulled the water container revealing the false bottom (more on that) and to the work bench. I pulled 15 tads from the container. Went back to the petri dish in the tank and discovered an additional two ready for transport... I guess I just stopped checking the petri dish after years of futility.
After putting the tads in individual cups, I went to return the water container to the tank; of course the female , down in the Tupperware depression, darted under the false floor. She had options, but chose the one that caused me the most grief. The tank needed a re-do, just not at that very moment. An hour later she was extracted, false bottom replaced, the tank plants returned, a new layer of leaf litter scattered...and 17 cups of tads. Life is good!
Scott


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice Scott

What morph?

I waited for > 2 years for my yellow to start breeding and the Chrome and Sisa for almost a year.

Shawn


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> Nice Scott
> What morph?
> I waited for > 2 years for my yellow to start breeding and the Chrome and Sisa for almost a year.
> Shawn


CHROME...have they been renamed? Mine came in from UE via SNDF.
Scott


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Let's keep this thread going!
I got 2 abiseo in yesterday.
One is calling already and they are only about 4-6 months old. Is that early or normal? Also, when he calls it's pretty funny. It sounds like he's JUST learning how to call. His call is soft and sort of sounds like a yelping puppy.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Some new A. bassleri "Yellow"!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

My super active one. Not sure on the sex.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is a Chrome bassleri with tadpoles and now a froglet from same clutch. Robert


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nicely done!! The froglet looks identical to a 'Sapasoa' bassleri froglet. Keep us updated on how long it takes to color up.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

hey all, please send your photos and/or input this way. I'm looking for someone to detail their work with chrome/sisa as well.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ameerega/57621-ameerega-bassleri.html#post499486


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Would love to see this thread resurrected!! Would love to see more pics. Especially abiseo pepperi, maybe some of the new morphs, and comparrison pic between chrome greens and chrome blues!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm getting 4 Abiseos a week from tomorrow at the Raleigh show. Can't freaking wait!!!!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a 3.1 group and the female is massive, def. one of the bigger A. pepperi I've seen. Great frogs.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> I have a 3.1 group and the female is massive, def. one of the bigger A. pepperi I've seen. Great frogs.


Do they run Male heavy a la azureiventris?


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

I'm getting 4 of the same morph soon as well. 

Do you have any pics of yours stem? I've looked through a ton of threads but havent come across too many. Are they as variable as some of the other pepperi/bassleri locales??


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

Some pics of my Sisa:-



















Ade


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Couple of my Sisa.


----------



## sleijd (Apr 13, 2012)

*chrome male with tadpoles*

here's a pic of a heavy load.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

How about some more pics and experiences keeping/breeding these guys?!?
I can't get enough of them...lol


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I keep my Pepperi around 71/72°F, temp drops to between 66/69°F at night.
My humidity stays between low - mid 80s & I mist their tank once every 2-3 weeks. I have a group of 4 in a 125g tank, with 4 more coming next month.
They are almost a year old & I just found their first clutch (i counted 15 eggs roughly) a few days ago in the leaf litter. BTW, there's alot of leaf litter in their tank. I RARELY see them out in the open. I do hear the male (s) calling tho. The calling seemed to lessen considerably once breeding had occured, & the male guards the clutch most of the day & always roosts with eggs at lights out.






























Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Ameerega bassleri and pepperi are different species. From Understory's website:



> Similar in most respects to A. bassleri, Brown et. al. 2009 recognized distinctions in call, genetics and distribution and have elevated [A. pepperi] to species status. Natural history is similar in most respects to bassleri. Its north to south distribution west of the Cordillera Azul is notably drier than much of the range of bassleri and thus these frogs seldom venture far from the immediate vicinity of streams. Care and reproduction in captivity is similar in most respects to bassleri, though we notice larvae of pepperi undergo metamorphosis in as little as 50 days, noticeably faster than we have experienced with bassleri.
> 
> These frogs have all been marketed in the past as A. bassleri.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> Ameerega bassleri and pepperi are different species. From Understory's website:


I think most people here are aware of that JP ... but thx for sharing info for the ones that don't. 

Green asked for breeding/care info. Their care requirements are similar, (as you are already aware), hence the response.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Tim, take a look at the link that Stem posted above, as well as the Ameerega subforum in general. Lots of great info and pictures.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> Tim, take a look at the link that Stem posted above, as well as the Ameerega subforum in general. Lots of great info and pictures.


Thanks...I've already read through all the threads on the Ameerega species page. I was just looking for updated pics and info since any of that may have been written. 

I'm hoping to get some more black/saposoa bassleri and hopefully some chromes(if they get a bit more affordable...lol), so any new pics and/or updated experiences with them would be appreciated.

Here's my single, 5 month old little guy(black/saposoa bassleri)...









If anyone has any of these of similar age, please let me know...

Anyway...It's never a bad thing to see new pics,is it?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A couple more shots of this little guy(gal?)...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm drowning in tads and froglets at this point Tim. Should have some at the NJ meet.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd be interested in a few froglets Stem. See you there.
Buddy


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

stemcellular said:


> I'm drowning in tads and froglets at this point Tim. Should have some at the NJ meet.


I have empty vivs!!!... but very little cash


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Black bassleri...









































Come on...where's the pics? I know there's plenty more people who have bassleri(or pepperi) to show off(or give away  )


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Orange Pepperi
(Sorry for the cellphone pics thru the glass)





































Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Nick...what's that bigger leaved vine behind the frog in the 3rd pic?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Thanks Nick...what's that bigger leaved vine behind the frog in the 3rd pic?


You're seriously the 2nd person to ask me that same question today ...
Im pretty sure its Ficus Radicans. I got it from Mike Rizzo.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Gamble said:


> You're seriously the 2nd person to ask me that same question today ...
> Im pretty sure its Ficus Radicans. I got it from Mike Rizzo.


Lol...thanks!


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Double post sorry


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anoleo2 said:


> Not sure if I've posted these before, BUT:
> 
> This guy is the boldest of three, maybe it's because he only has one eye and can't see me coming!
> 
> ...


Is this frog a bassleri sisa ? 
Absolutely beautiful by the way  


Thanks


----------

